# We have a resident Robin



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Dear!!

We have a resident Robin. I always read that Robins are territorial but now I know.

We have a wild garden and have left the apples to hang or drop as they please. As we did last year.

Due to the small amount of snow covering the apples, we hung out nets and feeders (6 in all). I had been watching the tits, mainly Great Tits with some Blue Tits having a feast two days ago. Now they are speeding around the garden as are the Goldcrests and a small long tailed bird (unidentified). Robin is in charge and (s)he wants no other bird at the feeders. He is seeing them off. 

Two days ago we had a Green Woodpecker - which I have not seen in our garden before. The Blackbirds are busy now the snow has cleared feasting on the fallen apples. I have also spotted a Jay today.

All the time we have the occasional Red Kite, building up to about 12 at lunchtimes as some people disregarding the Red Kite breeding programme are feeding them. Therefore they are not disbursing to new territory. I must say they are a fabulous sight displaying and gliding only 200/300 ft or so away.

As we are at the top of a hill, the kites can clearly be seen from a great distance and we have some seagulls checking out what the Red Kites are so interested in.

Magpie is sitting as high as he dare on our 60ft silver birch tree at the bottom of the garden, he appears to be sunbathing.

I never seem to see the birds, except Red Kites and pigeons for the rest of the year.

Joyce


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We have several Robin that visit our garden.. One always appears when i'm out in the garden and will land within a few feet, especially when I wear my green old army jumper ??

Few days ago went to walk outside and just happend to glance out, the robin was sat on a wooden log just below the outlet for our tumble dryer.. Looked like he was havin a steam bath.. :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

dragonflyer said:


> As we are at the top of a hill, the kites can clearly be seen from a great distance and we have some seagulls checking out what the Red Kites are so interested in.


Hi Joyce, we have several red kites over the garden each day and love their mewling sound. The seagulls round here however don't just check out what the kites are doing they actively mob and attack them in flight. We notice this most days. It seems they are both after the same road kill etc and the gulls, being stronger and heavier, are quick to try and see off the kites.

We've seen at least one kite lose feathers in a dive bomb raid and one of the residents is clearly missing a bit of it's tail feathers array.

G
PS The crows also attack kites but are nothing like so vicious. Mind, having 2 robins whose territories overlap in the garden, when they get together that can be pretty nasty !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

our resident Robin is out & about as well, but some of our regular residents from other species seem to have gone - greenfinches haven't been around for a while, but bluetits and great tits still hurry around  .

The Kites haven't got this far south yet - our daughter has them all the time at Haddenham, and they are fairly common now at our son's in Didcot. A much more attractive scavenger than the crows and gulls that hang around here :roll: 

I went out into the garden yesterday morning and a rather scruffy fox shuffled out from the side of the 'van, tried to jump over the fence at the bottom of the garden and fell back - he looked a bit worn out  , eventually climbed over the fence in a different place into the rather overgrown garden at the back. We've seen different foxes round here in the last couple of years, mostly scavenging, and not just about at night - desperation for food??


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

What a fantastic mix of birds you have coming to your garden, dragonflyer. We have the usual suspects including 3 robins who argue incessantly as to food rights. Today two Ravens spent some time calling and circling above us and the fields. Have heard a passing Raven very infrequently, but not had them flying around so much before.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

last week when we were pitched at Postern Hill we had competing robins, one either side of the motorhome.
However the nastiest bird was a wicked nuthatch who would not tolerate any other bird when it was feeding.

Last year when we were away for Christmas our resident robin camped under the motorhome and used to pop out every time we opened the door expecting some titbits.

I've also noticed over the last couple of years how far buzzards have spread south eastwards. In the early '70's we only ever saw them in Wales and gradually they've got further and further to the east. Now we see them from home in east Hampshire.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Our resident robin must be very friendly as every year we have blue tits nesting in the bird box, black birds nesting in the ivy, sparrows and robins in the ivy as well. All this in a small garden (I mean small) nice to see them getting on. Im sure our small pond is a bird puller as each morning they take turns to bath near the water fall.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

How long do small birds like Robins live?
Just wondering if you get a 'Resident Robin' - is it the same one who 's there year after year.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

dragonflyer said:


> Now they are speeding around the garden as are the Goldcrests and a small long tailed bird (unidentified).
> Joyce


The small long tailed bird sounds like it's a Long Tailed Tit. A nice pinky coloured looking bird that normaly flocks together this time of year flitting from tree to tree.

steve


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Resident Robin*

Hi Steve

I did wonder if the long tailed bird was a Long Tailed Tit.

Unfortunately my eyes are not so good now, and the bird was off before I could spot with the binoculars. I only recognised the Green Woodpecker when I had the binoculars on it. I could see this largish green bird pecking where the snow was melting and also under the blackcurrant bushes. I was very surprised to see the bright red crest when seen through binoculars.

During this bad weather I keep the bird book and binoculars at the ready by my desk alongside the computer. Last year we had a Fieldfare as a once off visitor.

If the birds are close to the house I am attracted by their movement, but for birds further down our long garden, I only see them when taking a tea break.

My vision is also impaired by the very tall wild rose branches outside the window. Sadly the hips do not survive for bird food. The cotoneaster by the garage still has its full crop of bright red berries. No teasels this year, they only seeded in the lawn, not in the wild area with log pile.

Joyce


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, either a long tailed tit (they sometimes join mixed flocks of other tits) or if it is alone it could be a pied wagtail. 


SD


----------

